# Deep Purple



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Anybody going too the Deep purple concert is in for a real treat..What a Band, and i have never seen a band have so much fun on stage... they must be all best friends..The sound and lighting is awesome... I have a all new respect for Steve Morse, he is a great fit and a Incredible guitar player.He uses nothing but ENGL gear, the tone he gets is amazing and uses Ernie ball guitars.

April Wine Opened for Deep purple, and they only played for 45 mins but played alot of there great songs..Brian Greenway, another awesome guitar player, plays nothing but a strat and uses a wizard 1/2 stack..After there show Brian was out and around the concert talking too people, very approachable...

There was something about April Wine's tone that wasn't right last night..just sounded more distorted then it did when i seen them a couple years ago..but sure was great too see them again.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Going to see them in Hamilton on Monday night. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

You know, I am a huge Purple fan, and have never seen them in concert, but I passed on my chance to see them. I have seen videos of them with Steve Morse, and they sound great. I know a lot of old bands are resurrecting themselves with new members, but without Ritchie and Jon, it wouldn't be the same to me...just like the Stones without Bill Wyman. Is that snobbery on my part? I'm sure they will be great and you will enjoy yourself!
-Mikey


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Mikey i think if you went you would quickly change your mind, i am a big Rickie and Jon Lord Fan, but the new members take no back seat, they know there roll very well.
The keyboard player uses 4 keyboards and two Leslie speakers.. At one point in the show, The keyboard player would play a short Riff and Steve Morse would try and copy the keyboard riff, pretty cool, and amazing too watch...and they where both having alot of fun...
All these guys have a blast on stage..I would say of all the members, Roger Glover seem too be the most personable, maybe because he was right in front of us, but he really gets into the music and of course is a incredible Bass player.. All the musicians did a solo.Sorry you feel the way you do, i felt a bit like that before the show, but not now...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Although I'm an old school DP fan and place Blackmore in my top ten list of all time great rock guitarists, having seen some concert footage of recent DP shows, I think the new guys are doing an admirable job.

Morse is worth the price of admission and the new keyboardist is brilliant.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

STEVE MORSE ,Played for Kansas at one time, i would think they would be harder to play for then DP.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

My 15 year old son and I are off to Massey Hall tomorrow night to see DP.
I was a huge Purple fan back in the day and Ian Paice is one of my son's drumming idols. (we are also going to the Ian Paice drum clinic at Just Drums on Monday.....he'll just have to have a educational day off school).
I've seen them several times with Morse and back in the 70's with the Mk II lineup. They are a force to reckoned with.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Going tomorrow night at Massey Hall & really looking forward to it. Saw them about 7 yrs ago at Ontario Place & it was a fantastic show.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just reading a write up about John Airey ( Keyboard player) been with DP for 10 years this march..He says when John Lord got sick in 2001, DP called him up to step in, he had 24 hrs Notice...

They are also releasing a new CD this year...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> Just reading a write up about John Airey ( Keyboard player) been with DP for 10 years this march..He says when John Lord got sick in 2001, DP called him up to step in, he had 24 hrs Notice...


Uh-huh. So .... he's a quick learner ?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

they didnt go into detail ,in the paper, but maybe he knew some of Johns magic, as he was with Richie Blackmore`s Rainbow for awhile..


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Last night's concert at Hamilton Place was awesome! It's been a long time since I've been that entertained and seen that level of musicianship at a rock concert. I've been following Steve Morse since his days with The Dixie Dregs so it was a real treat to finally see him live after all these years.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Dp*



> Last night's concert at Hamilton Place was awesome! It's been a long time since I've been that entertained and seen that level of musicianship at a rock concert. I've been following Steve Morse since his days with The Dixie Dregs so it was a real treat to finally see him live after all these years.



Glad you found it as enjoyable as i did....


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just had a look at them on YouTube and had forgotten what a great rock band they were. I always loved Steve Morse and he fits right in there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> Last night's concert at Hamilton Place was awesome! It's been a long time since I've been that entertained and seen that level of musicianship at a rock concert. I've been following Steve Morse since his days with The Dixie Dregs so it was a real treat to finally see him live after all these years.


Right on. A friend of mine went last night and is raving about the show.

I've been a fan of both Steve Morse and DP for a long time.

I also have a lot of Dixie Dregs, Dregs and Steve Morse solo stuff. Another good album to listen to for Steve Morse fans is Kansas "in The Spirit of Things". There are some great songs on that one and as Morse and Kansas are both heavily influenced by classical and baroque music, the album really works for me.

I miss Blackmore's playing in DP, but Morse is about as able a replacement as anyone could be.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> I miss Blackmore's playing in DP, but Morse is about as able a replacement as anyone could be.


 
Steve Morse will play the key points in Blackmore's solo's but then he will go off and put his own twist to the rest of the solo which is fine by me


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> they didnt go into detail ,in the paper, but maybe he knew some of Johns magic, as he was with Richie Blackmore`s Rainbow for awhile..


It's Don Airey. He's played with all the big British bands since the 70s; Ozzy, Rainbow, Gary Moore, Whitesnake, etc..


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Lots of vids of the concert on Youtube. Here's one of my favourites.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkNYeMVF_Ss


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Great video, Don takes no back seat and i know John Lord would not want it any other way...it must be a great feeling to create music and and have it live on at the hands of somebody else..


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

The Massey Hall show was GREAT. Gillan definitely was having some issues with a couple of tunes. But he was 98% cool for sure.
My son loved the show. Met Ian Paice the next day up at Just Drums. He asked him about the intro to Pictures Of Home and he gave my boy an impromptu lesson.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

faracaster said:


> The Massey Hall show was GREAT. Gillan definitely was having some issues with a couple of tunes. But he was 98% cool for sure.My son loved the show. Met Ian Paice the next day up at Just Drums. He asked him about the intro to Pictures Of Home and he gave my boy an impromptu lesson.


Very cool. Paice is such a monster.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I wasn't able to get tot he show here, but I did meet Ian Paice at the Meet N Greet here.
Nice guy, seemed real & down to earth.

Got a picture taken with him.

I was hoping he'd drum some though.
But hey, it's cool.


----------

